# Bandsaw blade width



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm considering getting a Rikon 14" bandsaw with a 13" height resaw capacity. I can't put a bigger one in my small shop.But i've been told that a 3/4 band blade will wander in the cut too much to be worth the trouble. ad that is the widest blade i can use in this saw. Is this true?If so, i won't get it.


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

I use a 3/4" blade om my 14" Jet. I works great for resawing.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

That's really good to hear! Cause i really need it to resaw some thin boards for my acoustic guitar building.I need to get 3 boards out of 15/16" boards that are 8" wide.Then i can thickness sand them to 3/32" thick.


----------



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

*Start resawing with table saw*

I start my resawing on the table saw, and leave a rib in the center of the board that I finish with a 1/2 inch blade on my 14" Delta bandsaw. It's very accurate, but you do loose a bit more wood in the process. I have a thin-kerf blade on my TS, so it's not too bad.

Roy


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Roy, isn't that a little dangerous.Would kickback come into play there?


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

If you bandsaw is properly tuned that will work just fine as I have a smaller delta that I use a 1/2" on and I resaw 7 1/4 boards all the time.As for resawing on a tablesaw, yes that can be very dangerous,but I do it quite a bit and you just have to be very carefull. 1st don't try to make the cuts to deep at a time.I never cut more than 1" then flip the board and do the othere side,back and forth till you get the depth you want. 2nd before you start,make a push stick with a thin strip that will fit in the cut as you cut the other side,as that will keep the blade from binding and you will get a smoother cut this way.I actually use this technique some times to resaw boards that may be to tall for my band saw then finish the cut with a handsaw.I have a drum sander to finish the board then.The only setback about resawing this way is you waste quite a bit of wood.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, i went and picked up the rikon 14" deluxe bandsaw today.It has a 13" resaw height but i won't be doing much over 9". Now i have to make a taller fence to support the boards.I have some quilted maple to do for sides on a guitar i want to build.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a Ridgid 14" bandsaw with a 6" riser and a TW 3/4" blade and it resaws great.You shouldn't have a problem at all.
Donny


----------

